# Scotch and Cigar Dinner at Foxwoods



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

Cigars provided by MaVaDa's Cigar & Smoke Shoppe.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks sweet...Does a specific cigar come with the dinner or do you choose it?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wish I had more notice.

I would have been going to this.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I just found out about it. Ben, the owner of MaVaDa's, said the dinner includes 3 or 4 LFD's. He said a rep from LFD will be there. He has a walkin humidor and a cigar lounge with a wide screen TV. The lounge is open to members during store hours, BYOB, $120/year.

MaVaDa's Cigar and Smoke Shoppe 
35 Lebanon Ave. 
Colchester, CT 06415-1211 
860-537-2424


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

This could be fun. I'll have to see if the budget allows it.


----------

